# Wild cut out! Had been there for years!!



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

I did a cut out on a barn in Wisconsin that had been there for years. They have moved around this barn wall for years. Where they are living now was 4x8ft. I harvest around 45lbs of honey comb. I also collected tons of bees wax comb that will be able to be melted down I won't know how much till it is melted down. And enough bees to fill 5 medium boxes and a deep nuc. Any one who thinks you need TREATMENTS, can not argue with a wild hive that have been in that wall for that long. They have not been fed, medicated, tested. Just truly amazing! These creatures are just amazing. I'm glad God has blessed us with the knowledge to keep the animals.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Agreed! 

Good job now you have some good breeding stock.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope somebody has been watching it closely all these years to be sure it is actually one hive, not just a series of swarms living in the same barn.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd bet the under.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys there where at least two separate hives within the walls. I got one queen, because the bottom part of the of the cut out all the bees went into the hive and marched right in. I went back last night, and there is still a tight cluster of 5lb of bees in the upper part of wall which I assume is another queen. I will be going back in the am to sweep them into a deep nuc. I will then give them each 3-5 days to calm down and check for eggs and queens. I have extra queens to give them if needed, but I am hoping I can get the other one. Sorry for the long story. I wish I had more drive to post pics on here but I don't hahaha


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the successful cut out, hope you get the second queen. Great chance for treatment free genetics.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I did a cut out on a old farm building several years ago, the bees built between the wall joist on each side of a window, two separate hives two queens, they also filled the area above the window too, used it as a joint honey supper. They had been there for years, the farmer sprayed them too but he did not know where the entrances were.

One of them is four deep and two supper right now.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

They are beautiful black bees! It took a long 7 hours plus whatever time it takes tomorrow. But they were going to tear the building down, most likely killing the bees so I am doing my best to save these black beauty's. The hives were so beautiful I almost felt bad removing them. But for the amount of bees, wax, and honey gathered from the job it was well worth it. Can't wait to get them home tomorrow.


----------



## ethanhogan (Jun 1, 2016)

Flower these were between 3 different joists a window and a door frame. Two seperate honey supers and 2 brood areas. So I'm hoping to get 2 hives out this. Only time will tell it really hard to get all the bees with some many places for them to run and hide. We will see in a week or so how they are all doing.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, start some nucs started from the eggs/larvae. Need to get several of that line going.


----------

